# Texas Hill Country



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice, can’t wait too see the build.


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Where in the Hill Country? I live in Georgetown, and we have a place in Llano County.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome. Looking forward to your build.


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Ditto on the build! Might get inspired to do one some day ! Welcome


----------



## BuiltbyRB (Aug 21, 2018)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Where in the Hill Country? I live in Georgetown, and we have a place in Llano County.


I live in Georgetown Also.


----------



## ShannonD (Aug 25, 2013)

I do dig the Panga design! Rode with Sommerlatte on the coast a few years ago - made me a believer!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

Welcome aboard! The panga is a proven design and tough ro beat when done right! Lots of pics please!!!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Welcome, Cedar Creek here. Have family in the HC also and we fish the ICW & LM.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Welcome. I fish Mattie to Arroyo City. Rockport is nice. Lots of nice folks here in MS.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Matts said:


> Welcome. I fish Mattie to Arroyo City. Rockport is nice. Lots of nice folks here in MS.


Oops. Wrong thread.


----------

